# Boss DD-500 patches from the TGP Megathreads



## budda (Apr 2, 2016)

Hey guys,

I have my pedalboard home this week and decided to compile a list of presets (and useful info on the ducking feature) for the DD-500, pulled from the two TGP threads that sold me on the pedal.

Please feel free to add your own settings. I bought this pedal because it has the capacity to get weird, as well as maintain great digital, tape and analog sounds.

I hope some find this useful!

From my pages doc:

"DD-500 settings list from TGP

Bright to dark (input var)

So for this one, I set up an analog delay, went to the assign menu, turned on assign 1, chose "input" as my trigger, which is input volume (and it's adjustable), chose "tone" as the target that's being changed and chose the hi and low. Boom.

Tera Echo:
PATCH (Tera Echo)
Mode: Tera Echo
Time: 475 ms (I gather BPM and Note are automatically displayed in corresponding to the time setting? Not sure.)
Resonance: 0
Feedback: 30
Tone: 0
Effect Level: 50
Mod Depth: 45
Mod Rate: 20
Carryover: On
Direct Level: 100
EQ SW: Off
Lo Damp: -20 db
Lo Damp Freq: 20.0 kHz
Hi Damp: -20 db
Hi Damp: Freq: 8.00 kHz
Duck Sens: 40
Duck Pre Depth: 20
Duck Post Depth: 0
Effect Pan: Center
Direct Pan: Center

Make a &#8220;detuner&#8221; patch for dive effect?

Tremolo Patch

Mode: SFX
Time: 1ms <-- must be like this
BPM: 60000 (comes from 1ms)
Note: (does not matter)
Bit depth: OFF (no noise effect)
Sample rate: OFF (same as above)
LoFi BAL: 0 (either set this to zero or the two above to OFF)
Tr wave: 0 (I don't get what this parameter does :/)
Tr rate: 78 (my taste)
Tr depth: 50 (again my taste, 100 is too dramatic for me)
Tr pos: Post (I guess not relevant with 1ms delay)
Feedback: 0 <-- you don't want to set it close to 100!
Tone: 0
Effect level: 100
Mod depth: 0
Mod rate: 0
Carryover: (your setting)
Direct level: 0 <-- must be like this

&#8221;Fountain&#8221;	

1	Delay: Tape
2	Time: 100
3	BPM: 450
4	Note: Dotted Eighth
5	Type: RE-201
6	Tape Head: 3
7	Feedback: 90
8	Tone: -19
9	Effect Level: Your Preference
10	Mod Depth: 94
11	Mod Rate: 57
12	Carryover: OFF
13	Direct Level: 100
14	EQ Sw: On
15	EQ lvl: 0db
16	EQ Low cut: FLAT
17	EQ Lo Gain: +13 DB
18	EQ LM Gain: +10 db
19	EM LM Freq: 1.00 Khz
20	EQ LM Q: 16
21	EQ HM Gain: -4 db
22	EQ HI Freq: 1.00 KHz
23	EQ HM Q: 1
24	EQ Hi Gain: 0 DB
25	EQ Hi Cut: FLAT
26	Lo Damp: 0
27	Lo Damp Freq: 20.0 Khz (doesn't matter as Lo damp is 0)
28	Hi Damp: -7 db
29	Hi Damp Freq: 4.00 Khz 
30	Duck Sens: 50

&#8232;&#8220;Cassette&#8221; (strymon crinkle)

1	Delay: Tape
2	Type: RE-201
3	Tape Head: 3
4	Feedback: Your Preference
5	Tone: -10
6	Effect Lvl: 90
7	Mod Depth: 90
8	Mod Rate: 40
9	Carryover: On
10	Direct Lvl: 100
11	EQ Sw: On
12	EQ lvl: 0db
13	EQ Low cut: FLAT
14	EQ Lo Gain: +5DB
15	EQ LM Gain: +2db
16	EM LM Freq: 500Hz
17	EQ LM Q: 1
18	EQ HM Gain: -1db
19	EQ HI Freq: 2.00 KHz
20	EQ HM Q: 1
21	EQ Hi Gain: -5DB
22	EQ Hi Cut: FLAT
23	Lo Damp: 0
24	Lo Damp Freq: 20 Khz (doesnt matter cause of 0 Lo damp)
25	Hi Damp: -5db
26	Hi Damp Freq: 5.00 Khz
27	Duck Sens: 25

Tera Cave:

1	Delay: Tera Echo
2	Resonance: 80
3	Feedback: Your Preference
4	Tone: +4
5	Effect Lvl: 109
6	Mod Depth: 50
7	Mod Rate: 23
8	Carryover: On
9	Direct Lvl: 100
10	EQ Sw: On
11	EQ lvl: 0db
12	EQ Low cut: FLAT
13	EQ Lo Gain: +5DB
14	EQ LM Gain: +2db
15	EM LM Freq: 500Hz
16	EQ LM Q: 1
17	EQ HM Gain: +2db
18	EQ HI Freq: 4.00 KHz
19	EQ HM Q: 1
20	EQ Hi Gain: +2DB
21	EQ Hi Cut: FLAT
22	Lo Damp: 0
23	Lo Damp Freq: 20 Khz (doesnt matter cause of 0 Lo damp)
24	Hi Damp: 0 db
25	Hi Damp Freq: 5.00 Khz (doesnt matter cause of 0 Hi damp)
26	Duck Sens: 50



&#8232;&#8220;Pew Pew&#8221;

1	Delay: Filter
2	LFO Type: SIN
3	LFO Rate: 20
4	LFO Depth: 55
5	Type: LPF
6	CUTOFF: 800Hz
7	Resonance: 69
8	Filter POS: Pre
9	Feedback: Your Preference
10	Tone: +15
11	Effect Lvl: 85
12	Mod Depth: 50
13	Mod Rate: 70
14	Carryover: On
15	Direct Lvl: 0 (ZERO)
16	EQ Sw: Off
17	Lo Damp: 0
18	Lo Damp Freq: 20 Khz (doesnt matter cause of 0 Lo damp)
19	Hi Damp: 0 db
20	Hi Damp Freq: 2.00 Khz (doesnt matter cause of 0 Hi damp)
21	Duck Sens: 25

&#8221;McDigi&#8221;
1	Delay: Vintage Digital
2	Type: SDE-3000
3	Filter: ON
4	Timex2: OFF
5	Delay Phase: INV
6	Feedback Phase: NOR
7	Feedback: Your Preference
8	Tone: -15
9	Effect Lvl: 85
10	Mod Depth: 90
11	Mod Rate: 40
12	Carryover: On
13	Direct Lvl: 100
14	EQ Sw: On
15	EQ lvl: 0db
16	EQ Low cut: FLAT
17	EQ Lo Gain: +5DB
18	EQ LM Gain: +1db
19	EM LM Freq: 500Hz
20	EQ LM Q: 1
21	EQ HM Gain: -2db
22	EQ HI Freq: 6.30 KHz
23	EQ HM Q: 1
24	EQ Hi Gain: +5DB
25	EQ Hi Cut: FLAT
26	Lo Damp: 0
27	Lo Damp Freq: 20 Khz (doesnt matter cause of 0 Lo damp)
28	Hi Damp: -3db
29	Hi Damp Freq: 8.00 Khz
30	Duck Sens: 25

Sweet Vintage
1	Delay: Vintage delay
2	Type: SDE-3000
3	Filter: ON
4	Timex2: OFF
5	Delay Phase: INV
6	Feedback Phase: NOR
7	Feedback: Your Preference
8	Tone: -15
9	Effect Lvl: 80
10	Mod Depth: 50
11	Mod Rate: 30
12	Carryover: On
13	Direct Lvl: 100
14	EQ Sw: On
15	EQ lvl: 0db
16	EQ Low cut: FLAT
17	EQ Lo Gain: +3DB
18	EQ LM Gain: +1db
19	EM LM Freq: 500Hz
20	EQ LM Q: 1
21	EQ HM Gain: -2db
22	EQ HI Freq: 6.30 KHz
23	EQ HM Q: 1
24	EQ Hi Gain: -2DB
25	EQ Hi Cut: FLAT
26	Lo Damp: 0
27	Lo Damp Freq: 20 Khz (doesnt matter cause of 0 Lo damp)
28	Hi Damp: -3db
29	Hi Damp Freq: 8.00 Khz
30	Duck Sens: 25

Vibrato

Mode: SFX
Time: 1ms
BPM: 60000
Note: 1/4
Bit Depth: OFF
Sample Rate: OFF
LoFi Bal: 0
TR Wave: N/A
TR Rate: N/A
TR Depth: 0
TR Pos: Post
Feedback: 0
Tone: 0
Effect Level: 100 (can be boosted, if desired)
Mod Depth: 48 **
Mod Rate: 82 ** 
Carryover: ON
Direct Level: 0
No EQ, Damping, or Ducking (but can be added, if desired)

EQD Rainbow Machine

Mode: Shimmer
BPM: 200
Note: Sixteenth
Pitch: +12
Fine: 0
Direct Feedback: 0%
Feedback: 100
Tone -15
Mod Depth: 30 
Mod Rate: sixteenth note
Direct Level: 100
EQ: Off
Lo Damp: 0db
Hi Damp: -6db
Hi Freq: 4khz

Heres how you do the wonderful "Magic" Switch

Assign 1: On
SRC: I used CTL1 
Mode: Toggle
TRG: Direct Feedback
Min: 0%
Max: 99%
Ducking info:

Here's how I would set it up. Crank the post ducking amount to 100 which means it should cut the delays completely out while you're playing. Set the sensitivity to where it cuts out while you're playing but not to a ridiculous degree. Then you can dial back the post depth to so it doesn't cut the delay completely while you're playing. Maybe half or a little more. Whatever you want.
The pre control is a little different. I don't quite get it, honestly. Instead of turning the delay down, it cuts down on the signal going TO the delay, so the delay is quieter...just in a different way.

&#8217;71 EP3

Mode: tape
Time: 526ms
BPM: 114.0
Note: quarter
Type: EchoP
Feedb: 50
Tone: -6
Ef Lvl: 65
Mod Depth: 63
Mod Rate: 70
Carryover: on
Dir Lvl: 100
EQ sw: on
EQ Lvl: 0db
EQ lo.cut: flat
EQ lo.gain: +7db
EQ lm.gain: +4db
EQ lm.freq: 500hz
EQ lm.q: 4
EQ hm.gain: +4db
EQ hm.freq: 2.00khz
EQ hm.q: 4
EQ hi.gain: 0db
EQ hi.cut: 8.00khz
Lo damp: 0db
Lo damp f: 20.0hz
Hi damp: -6db
Hi damp f: 10.0khz
Duck Sens: 50
Duck Pre Depth: 5
Duck Post Depth: 15
Ef Pan: center
Dir Pan: center

In your face EP3

Mode: tape
Time: 395ms
BPM: 151.9
Note: quarter
Type: EchoP
Feedb: 27
Tone: -6
Ef Lvl: 89
Mod Depth: 75
Mod Rate: 70
Carryover: on
Dir Lvl: 100
EQ sw: on
EQ Lvl: 0db
EQ lo.cut: flat
EQ lo.gain: +7db
EQ lm.gain: +4db
EQ lm.freq: 500hz
EQ lm.q: 4
EQ hm.gain: +4db
EQ hm.freq: 2.00khz
EQ hm.q: 4
EQ hi.gain: 0db
EQ hi.cut: 8.00khz
Lo damp: 0db
Lo damp f: 20.0hz
Hi damp: -6db
Hi damp f: 10.0khz
Duck Sens: 50
Duck Pre Depth: 0
Duck Post Depth: 15
Ef Pan: center
Dir Pan: center

&#8217;67 EP2

Mode: tape
Time: 332ms
BPM: 135.6
Note: dotted eighth
Type: EchoP
Feedb: 72
Tone: -8
Ef Lvl: 86
Mod Depth: 30
Mod Rate: 70
Carryover: on
Dir Lvl: 100
EQ sw: on
EQ Lvl: +2db
EQ lo.cut: 125hz
EQ lo.gain: +10db
EQ lm.gain: +8db
EQ lm.freq: 400hz
EQ lm.q: 16
EQ hm.gain: +9db
EQ hm.freq: 800hz
EQ hm.q: 8
EQ hi.gain: -8db
EQ hi.cut: 6.30khz
Lo damp: -3db
Lo damp f: 40.0hz
Hi damp: -5db
Hi damp f: 5.0khz
Duck Sens: 50
Duck Pre Depth: 0
Duck Post Depth: 18
Ef Pan: center
Dir Pan: center"


----------



## atticus1088 (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks for taking the time to do this! I kept procrastinating going through that mega-thread to get settings (i.e. Tremolo, Flanger, etc).

The DD-500 is a great unit, you get what you put into it.


----------



## gattart (Aug 16, 2016)

Well, so much for just thanks... I just got my DD500 (trading in an ancient DL4), and the level of complexity is just absurd! I'm just figuring out how much effort goes into working out those great sounds, though I've only tried punching in a few of yours so far. I keep messing things up when I adjust some system parameter, but I figure this is going to have a serious learning curve... Just got a SY-300, so I'm feeling a bit stupid right now, as these are some complicated bits of tech! Trying to get away from my 13-pin-cabled guitar synths, though I may have spent less time learning to use my VG-99 than this delay pedal. No computer based editor yet, right? Anyways, thanks again!


----------



## budda (Aug 17, 2016)

It gets as complicated as you want, really. You can get deep into the editing or just use the knobs on the pedal. 

There's also a DD-500 page on facebook with a bunch of TGP users and the full patch list (editable).


----------



## atticus1088 (Aug 18, 2016)

For those that aren't aware. the TGP megathread talks about someone who built a software editor for the DD-500. Haven't checked it out, nor do I know if it has access to all the functions, but I know it'll definitely be useful for some.


----------



## budda (Aug 19, 2016)

atticus1088 said:


> For those that aren't aware. the TGP megathread talks about someone who built a software editor for the DD-500. Haven't checked it out, nor do I know if it has access to all the functions, but I know it'll definitely be useful for some.



When was that posted?


----------



## atticus1088 (Aug 21, 2016)

Here's the thread. There's a link in there for the download.

Linky


----------



## technomancer (Aug 21, 2016)

Also here's the start of the huge thread on TGP most of this content was pulled from...

Boss DD-500 Questions, Tips, Tricks, and Solutions


----------



## budda (Aug 21, 2016)

I didn't even post the facebook group. For shame.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/DD500Owners/


----------



## Veldar (Aug 22, 2016)

Sorry for the derail but does it do line level?


----------

